# Help! My LGD may be killing our chickens



## use2bwilson

We lost 4 chickens the other day. It was obvious from the "crime scene" that the killer was not very efficient or experienced. We assumed that our new foster dog had done it and was some how able to get over the fencing and into the chicken area ... However I tested her several times by doing chores in the chicken area with her outside of the fence. Although she was running the fence line and clearly wanted to be inside with me, it was also clear that she could not get into the area. So when I left for work, I left her access to the house and small yard (no access to the chickens). 

When my husband got home he found 3 dead chickens and 1 injured. Despite my best efforts, it appeared that the foster dog HAD gotten to a chickens

So today, when I left home, I was confident the chickens would be safe because the foster dog was with me and the chickens were being protected by our LGD, an Akbash. When I returned home and looked out into the back pasture, I was horrified to see the LGD standing over a chicken, "mouthing it." The chicken was seriously injured, feathers everywhere.

We have had our LGD over a year. He is 7 with a long work history with a previous owner. He is sweet but vigilant. One other occasion, he was responsible for the death of one of our chickens, but this was quite some time ago aandre got involved when another foster pup was chasing our chickens. I caught him in the act and scolded him making it clear to not touch the chickens. we've had no problems since.

At this point, my question is: could this be a learned behavior from our foster dog? If that's the case can we retrain him and get back on track? Thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## ksalvagno

If your foster dog has never been in with the chickens, I don't see how your LGD could have picked up anything from him.

Can you lock your LGD away from the chickens?


----------



## clearwtrbeach

If the foster dog was 'running' the fence line I'd be worried, if the lgd was watching at somepoint he could have picked it up from the foster. But, you mention the lgd did kill a chicken before- so I'd suspect him and be vigilant about working him. Does he know any command such as 'leave it'? I've found teaching, I mean really teaching, them leave it regardless of what it is to be of help. Can you put a strand of hot wire around the chickens so they get popped and know the chicken pen is off limits?


----------



## milkmaid

I don't know much about the akbash breed, but I think you could probably train him to leave them alone. We have a husky cross that was CRAZY about chickens. Now it's like he doesn't know they exist. We are working on ducks now...


----------



## use2bwilson

So I may not have explained clearly in my first post but I think the foster was able to jump the fence and get into the chicken area while I was at work despite my efforts to test her before I left for work. 
The one other time my LGD ever looked at a chicken was when another foster (puppy) chased our chickens. Our LGD thought it was a game & joined in. However that was over a year ago & he has never looked at another since. He is a super gentle dog & sensitive to corrections. 
I can keep him out of the chicken area but that will make the chickens less safe for the time being while we work on re-training. 
I think re-training may be a challenge only because it is such a rare occasion that he decides to play with the chickens. Yesterday I picked up a chicken in front of him & the put it back down so that it would flutter a bit. His ears barely flinched meaning I saw no interest from him at all. 
He is the type of dog that happily lays around all day- Trotting to the back fence line when he catches a scent in the air and barking here and there. He gets a playful streak most days and romps with our heeler-mix. So I'm wondering if it is just an unpredictable playful streak that he learned from our fosters. I hope not because that will be harder to catch & re-train.
I'll keep him out of the chicken area unless I am with him for now.


----------



## Arkie

My Grandparents used the 2 step method practiced here in the Ozark foothills long as there's been white folks. Catch the dog with a fresh kill, beat him soundly with the dead chicken, then wire it solidly to the dogs collar and let him wear it till it rots and falls off. That was the first step. If it wasn't effective the second step involved a 22 bullet.

Bob


----------



## Arkie

Then there was the other variety of dog known as the "Aig Suck Hound". One that would rob the hens nests and eat the eggs. These went directly to the second step, as there wasn't thought to be any way from breaking an "aig sucker".

Bob


----------



## fd123

Arkie said:


> My Grandparents used the 2 step method practiced here in the Ozark foothills long as there's been white folks. Catch the dog with a fresh kill, beat him soundly with the dead chicken, then wire it solidly to the dogs collar and let him wear it till it rots and falls off. That was the first step. If it wasn't effective the second step involved a 22 bullet.
> 
> Bob


That sounds funny but IT DOES WORK!! One of my friends dog chewed his kids bicycle seat off, and had gotten pretty much to where he was chewing on everything...The day that happened i pulled up in my friends driveway to see his dog running out to my car with that seat duck-taped in his mouth!..lolol..it was hilarious...and "IT WORKED"...
My bulldog killed a chicken when he was younger. I beat that dog with that chicken until i had nothing but legs left in my hand..He wouldnt even look at a chicken afterwards... lolol...


----------



## dobe627

Not exactly the same but I have a border collie who as long as he is working is fine. But the second the goats are safe and I tell that will do he heads straoght for the chickens, and will attack. So he is leashed when not working, or in the fenced yard with the dobermans


----------

